# Enter "the Eternal Beginner"



## Steel Accord (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello Martial Talk,

I was in need of another community to talk about one of my life central life passions with. Without naming sites, the last forum I was in was decidedly wanting in the "friendly" category expressed here.

I've been doing the martial arts since I was about 13 I'm going to say. Due to moves, school, and other life complications, I had never trained consistently until recently. Last year, I finally found something of a home in the Kung Fu school near my college that I attended regularly and learned more in a month than I did all the years prior. Despite life's attempts and my habit of self-sabotage, my passion for the martial arts has never waned and it is something I intend to keep at for my life. For it really is a lifestyle for me. 

My on again, off again history though, has lead to my self-ascribed and self-deprecating title of "the eternal beginner." My teachers having remarked upon my obvious comfort in the environment and with the procedure of following the techniques being taught.

Anyway, it's nice to meet you all and I'm hopeful to meet and chat with you all.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Steel Accord (Feb 21, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


Thank you very much sir.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Psilent Knight (Feb 22, 2017)

@Steel Accord , your story sounds so very much like my own and just like you I too have decided that I will no longer allow life to force me into an _"on again, off again"_ situation with my Martial Arts training.

Best of luck to you and your training.


----------



## wingerjim (Feb 22, 2017)

Steel Accord said:


> Hello Martial Talk,
> 
> I was in need of another community to talk about one of my life central life passions with. Without naming sites, the last forum I was in was decidedly wanting in the "friendly" category expressed here.
> 
> ...


Welcome, hope you enjoy the forum. I have found most everyone friendly and helpful. I also hope finding this forum keeps your interest so you can move past what you call "the eternal beginner" as I have found that taking a few minutes each day again recently and get into a topic keeps my interest in my art.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 22, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk. You'll find plenty of "friendly" here. We do bicker, and we usually have fun with the bickering. We disagree, mostly politely and with good manners. There's the occasional actual heated argument, but they are not the norm here.

You'll find folks who share your love of training, and people who share your pains.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2017)

Welcome to MT...and being an eternal beginner is a good thing, since I am of the belief that, in most cases, once one calls themselves a master...learning stops.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 24, 2017)

hi steel welcome to MT


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Buka (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 3, 2017)

Steel Accord said:


> Hello Martial Talk,
> 
> I was in need of another community to talk about one of my life central life passions with. Without naming sites, the last forum I was in was decidedly wanting in the "friendly" category expressed here.
> 
> ...


 
You will find it is much friendlier here than just about any other forum out there.


----------



## eddiecharette (May 8, 2017)

Would like to welcome you, though I am a newbie here.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome. May I ask what style of kung fu you are currently studying?


----------



## Martial D (Jun 1, 2017)

Sounds like you'll like it here. I came a few weeks ago to ask a single question, and somehow this became one of my fav forums.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

